# can i breast feed when i got food posiioning



## SWEEPS (May 21, 2006)

hi sorry to ask silly question went out for lunch...4 hours later im being really really sick...im breastfeeding is this still ok to do this...my baby is 16 weeks..ive rang nhs direct but they dont call me back for at least 3 hours..any help please thanks tiger totty


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I would have thought you would be ok because of antibodies, but if unhappy offer  milk you have expressed off previously or formula by bottle.  You will need to express too to relieve breasts and maintain supply temporarily.  Hope you feel better soon...

Jan


----------

